# leash?



## zach5355 (Apr 2, 2010)

Where would you attach a leash on flow flite 2 bindings to burton moto boots?


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

I usually put a key ring around my bottom laces and on the binder, anywhere on the frame or perhaps on the cables on the flow I'm not exactly sure how they're built.


----------



## zach5355 (Apr 2, 2010)

can you attach it to the laces on burton moto boots because the strings are so small

Flow Men's Flite 2 Snowboard Bindings '11 link to bindings

Burton Moto 2011 White/Gray/Black - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways
boots link


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Follow these plans, they should get you close to your objective.


----------



## zach5355 (Apr 2, 2010)

im pretty sure that has nothing to do with boots but not sure cant read that language lol


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

zach5355 said:


> im pretty sure that has nothing to do with boots but not sure cant read that language lol


Lol Really?


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Follow these plans, they should get you close to your objective.


Eiffel tower??


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

mOnky said:


> Eiffel tower??


I would guess it was a structural support for a bridge


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

just attach it to your bindings and clip it to your boots.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

DC5R said:


> I would guess it was a structural support for a bridge


It could be the tower it looks like its written in french.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

For gods sake...










lol


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I didnt think people used leashes?


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Resorts still check for leashes?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Didn't we just have this thread.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't use a leash. If the resort has a rule for it then keep one in your pocket and put it on if someone asks you.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Deviant said:


> For gods sake...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like someone here is smart/google savy:laugh:


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

I have never understood the point of a leash. WTF?


And if you didn't realize that that is the Eiffel tower you seriously should think about your general education level.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

I once had my board come off while ridinhg flows. I fell and slid down the hill on my back head first and the bindings dragging unlatched themselves. Thankfully mpthe board went perpendicular to the hill and I caught it.

Moral of the story: leashes on flows, not a bad idea.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Once rode up an embankment into trees/bushes/rocks and it was clear someone had done it, but there was only one way out and it was off of a cliff that was not visible due to the top of it being around a bend... now, the cliff was not a problem, but the rope at the top of it was... I tried to flat ollie the rope with about a split second of time and the nose of the board caught the rope. 

The board stopped, immediately unstrapping me from the bindings and I fell off (dove actually) the cliff onto hard pack. The board came down and slid right past me wayyyyyy down the hill and off the side of the mountain... it took a bit of backwoods footwork to retrieve it, but that was the ONLY time I EVER remember thinking "damn I wish I had a leash."

Went back to that spot and learned that someone had gotten beat up fairly bad on some rocks and they roped it off, but someone had dropped the rope at the entry and left the other... dickhead.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

what's an eiffel tower? never heard of it.


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> what's an eiffel tower? never heard of it.


my favorite position from kama sutra


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Music Moves said:


> The board stopped, immediately unstrapping me from the bindings and I fell off


Right. How did the rope unstrap you?


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

ev13wt said:


> Right. How did the rope unstrap you?


The board was caught on the rope and instead of my bindings breaking, the pressure from me falling forward and the board being stuck on the rope caused the bindings to unstrap... I suppose that when the board snapped back, it was freed from the rope and came tumbling down.

The real lesson here was that K2 Formulas are good bindings... they stay strapped unless you need them to do otherwise, lol. Because if the strap had not given way, part of the binding would have probably broken.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

shifty00 said:


> leashes are for dogs and hookers. I've said to much...


you just stepped over the line


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

well i just took it there and I'm not stopping.


----------

